# 60th Monthly Meeting-Lazy Smokin' Bastards



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

will be Wednesday, December 20th. Let me know if you'll be in town and I'll give you the details?!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2006)

bastard's, have fun as always


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I am sad..... I have to miss the 5 yr dinner!! Number 60!!

My office Christmas Dinner is that night and my daughter is in town,,,,

dang......


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

You're the 3rd or 4th "regular" with an excused absence. It'll be sparse...


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Top. Michael won't be there  so we won't have a pictorial account. 
Only got 6 guys total coming. Everyone's busy.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Well, no pics but we had a great time. Must have been 65 degrees. Just perfect for DECEMBER! Food was good. 9 of us in total.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

You have no idea how much I envy you guys!!! Some day I will come fo Florida just to attend one of these. 

Probably get hit by a hurricane then.... oh well.... :lol:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

yeah I would come down to florida too, but i'm scared CM would want to share a bed or something :shock: :lol:


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

I only have three words..."Stan! You suck!" :roll:


----------

